# Police Officer Jonathan Molina



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Jonathan Molina*

El Paso Police Department, Texas

End of Watch: Friday, October 5, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 29
*Tour:* 4 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Assault
*Incident Date:* 9/25/2012
*Weapon:* Person
*Suspect:* Charged with capital murder

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Jonathan Molina succumbed to injuries sustained 10 days earlier when he was beaten by a teenager on Trowbridge Drive, near Route 54.

Officer Molina was off duty when he observed three juveniles vandalize his car. He confronted the three and identified himself as a police officer. As he spoke to them one of the juveniles punched him, knocking him to the ground. The teen continued to to beat him even after knocking him unconscious. Officer Molina suffered a fractured skull, internal head injuries, and facial fractures.

All three juveniles fled the scene but were apprehended. The subject who beat him was originally charged with assaulting a public servant but was later charged with capital murder of a peace officer following Officer Molina's death.

Officer Molina was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had served with the El Paso Police Department for four years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Greg Allen
El Paso Police Department
911 North Raynor Street
El Paso, TX 79903

Phone: (915) 564-7000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21429-police-officer-jonathan-molina#ixzz28T8SHuEJ​


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

R.I.P. Officer Molina
Rest Easy Marine Semper Fidelis.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Molina


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

